# SanDisk beats rivals to 512GB SD card -- at a whopping $800



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2014)

SanDisk beats rivals to 512GB SD card -- at a whopping $800 - CNET

John.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2014)

Seems excessive.  So you shoot for two weeks and then find the card is corrupted? There goes 25k images! Whoops!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 12, 2014)

Seems pointless even if you shoot a lot of video


----------



## KenC (Sep 12, 2014)

If you think before you shoot you don't need a big card.  This is the megapixel wars all over again.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Seems excessive.  So you shoot for two weeks and then find the card is corrupted? There goes 25k images! Whoops!





SoulfulRecover said:


> Seems pointless even if you shoot a lot of video





KenC said:


> If you think before you shoot you don't need a big card.  This is the megapixel wars all over again.



You guys are all missing the point. This is *HUGE* news for video. Traditionally if you wanted to shoot 4k video you have to use an SSD drive due the size and write speeds. Now you can write directly to an SD card which means no need for an external recording device for DSLR.

So really a camera like the Sony A7S is a 4k camera in the form factor of a small mirrorless camera.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Seems excessive.  So you shoot for two weeks and then find the card is corrupted? There goes 25k images! Whoops!


This is exactly what I was thinking! No thanks...

I had a 32gb fail, I couldn't image 512.........


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking! No thanks...
> 
> I had a 32gb fail, I couldn't image 512.........



Well it's not intended for that so no worries.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Well it's not intended for that so no worries.


True, but still. Cards fail, thats a lot of data either way.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> True, but still. Cards fail, thats a lot of data either way.



So do SSDs. It seems like a lot of data but with 4k a black magic cinema camera will fill 480gb for just 60 minutes of video. So figure 8gb per minute of footage.

Its just going to get bigger and faster. 8k is 16gb a minute.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

Now thats a lot of data...I had no idea


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2014)

Also new 10TB 3.5" hdd for desktop or external notebook storage.

10TB SMR HelioSeal™ HDD | HGST Storage

John.


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 13, 2014)

I can see this in specialized unattended equipment more than cameras. The device is small enough and robust enough to go into miniaturized devices for science or security purposes.


----------

